# P.O.Box address. Where do I get one?



## ipguy (Jul 31, 2011)

I am in the JBR / Dubai Marina area

What would be the best, or closest, place to get a P.O.Box address?
Is the post office the best option or are there private services?


----------



## Artrat (Jul 2, 2010)

ipguy said:


> I am in the JBR / Dubai Marina area
> 
> What would be the best, or closest, place to get a P.O.Box address?
> Is the post office the best option or are there private services?


Do you live in any of the JBR buildings? Murjan has a few boxes on the G-level. They may even be available to people who don't live there. Try talking to the building management company, they are on M-level Murjan 2. Sorry, I don't have the phone number on hand


----------



## ipguy (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks
Did not know there were mailboxes in some of the JBR buildings
Where do you go to check this out? Do not think the security guys have a clue about this.

Where is the post office closest to JBR?

Are there services like Mail Boxes Etc. in the JBR area?


----------



## cobragb (Mar 15, 2010)

ipguy said:


> Thanks
> Did not know there were mailboxes in some of the JBR buildings
> Where do you go to check this out? Do not think the security guys have a clue about this.
> 
> ...


You can go to the place where you pay your empower and sign up for a mailbox. It is on the side street by Amwaj Rotana. They will know where the closest one to your building is located.


----------

